# Cannon 4-19



## Bostonian (Apr 20, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: * 4/19/2015

*Resort or Ski Area: * Cannon Mountain

*Conditions: * Spring, Firm and then soft and warm.

*Trip Report: * I did make it out to Cannon yesterday morning for a few hours, before I had to head back to Massachusetts to spend time with family for my birthday.  But I did get in 8 quality runs.   Also my apologies to Mishka, who I know wanted to carpool up from RI - but not knowing when I was going to leave in the AM and then having to get back for birthday cake and dinner just didn't quite fit into the equation.  But I promise next time (Killington in a week or two?) we will definitely car pool up!  I do want to check out his skis!  

Onto the goods... I got up Cannon by 9:15, and there certainly was a buzz in the air.  Sunny and 36 when I got there, upper cannon was still on delay.  Everything was firm starting out in the morning.  But by 10ish, it began to soften up and the top was open.  The run of the day must have been Ravine (upper, middle and lower)...   Cannon (upper, middle and lower) skied very well.  and as always Tramway is the most scenic run this side of the whites.  Skied to 12, when I grabbed a beer and had to head back to the flatlands for birthday cake.  

Here are the photos:

Just getting there in the AM:






Random photo:





Peabody Quad Liftline:





Tramway:





Upper Cannon:





Upper Ravine:





Upper Ravine looking out to Mittersill:





Million Dollar View up by the Flume (Closed)






Lastly, an appropriate song to celebrate my birthday:


----------



## Mapnut (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy birthday, Bostonian! Is that your birthday song? It was my birthday too; I have a relevant Beatles song. "When I get older . . . "

Wonderful photos too.


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

Funny there are spots where many pictures are taken from





This was fun to see



Then my favorite - snagged from Cannon's Website


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Funny there are spots where many pictures are taken from
> 
> View attachment 16605
> 
> ...




Hey Nice Picture Dave.....your famous now !! Thanks for the hot dog and beers on Sunday ! Great day ! Too bad you had to leave early !


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Hey Nice Picture Dave.....your famous now !! Thanks for the hot dog and beers on Sunday ! Great day ! Too bad you had to leave early !



We left around 2.  It was a bummer to leave but I got to see my son play Lacrosse and win 5-4.  Still, I would of liked to stay to the end of a closing day for once.  Darn sports!  Were there still some on your roof?

BTW we bought our seasons passes again - we were very happy with Cannon this year - hopefully next year is just as good!  Need more Zoomer Bar days though!

Really nice seeing everyone - wished we could have done some runs.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome on the passes, I still need to do it !

And yes the beers were still there !
They Will have to make the next zoomer bar reincarnation, where ever that may be this weekend or sooner !




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome season for Cannon.  Had a great time learning the mtn better and the camaraderie is first rate.  Awesome community up there combined with some of the best terrain on the East Coast!     Passholder in 16-17 is the plan!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2015)

It was a great day. Finished off the last chair to the top of Zoomer chair at 3:58 and last run on Paulie's.  Last of the the year still skiing thru the woods to Zoomer bar.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes great day ! Only regret was not applying sunscreen !! The 3rd beer on the lunch break wasn't too smart either. 

Still a ton of snow up there, shame it's over. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Awesome season for Cannon.  Had a great time learning the mtn better and the camaraderie is first rate.  Awesome community up there combined with some of the best terrain on the East Coast!     Passholder in 16-17 is the plan!


Your hazing has not started yet. We have not tried to kill you yet.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> Funny there are spots where many pictures are taken from
> 
> View attachment 16605
> 
> ...




i thought that looked like you. here's a full version of the pic. would be cool to print it out! 

http://i.imgur.com/PHjTqq0.jpg


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome pic @dlague !  thought that was you!  Too bad we couldn't make more turns with you yesterday (or all season for that matter). Always seemed to be zigging when you were zagging.  Need to correct that next season. We bought or passes for next year yesterday.

What a great day yesterday. Perfect spring conditions that we've all been waiting for. And very minimal crowds.  In fact our extended group seemed to make up half the skiers/riders on the mountain.  By my rough count, yesterday I rode with at least 8 AZ'ers + 8 other connections. 

What a season!


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Awesome pic @dlague !  thought that was you!  Too bad we couldn't make more turns with you yesterday (or all season for that matter). Always seemed to be zigging when you were zagging.  Need to correct that next season. We bought or passes for next year yesterday.
> 
> What a great day yesterday. Perfect spring conditions that we've all been waiting for. And very minimal crowds.  In fact our extended group seemed to make up half the skiers/riders on the mountain.  By my rough count, yesterday I rode with at least 8 AZ'ers + 8 other connections.
> 
> What a season!



A great season for sure!  It is always nice to see AZ 'ers.   Met many new friends and enjoyed beers and talk as well as runs with a few.  Already looking forward to next season - it has been a blast.


----------



## granite (Apr 21, 2015)

I made my first visit to the Zoomer Bar around noon time on the last day of skiing Sunday.  It was nice to meet so many Zoners there and to take some runs with you.  A great season at Cannon was had by all.  I look forward to spending more time at the Zoomer Bar next year.


----------



## sbarracl (Apr 21, 2015)

Dlague,  nice meeting you and your wife at the Zoomer bar. Thanks for the dog and beer. Enjoyed meeting everyone at the bar and a great day to end the season at Cannon. Granite, I read your review from last week and you are quite the writer. Keep up the good reports. JD, thanks for the hospitality and you should have used the sun screen when I offered.

Scott


----------



## billski (Apr 21, 2015)

happy birthday!  Sunday was sensational everywhere!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 21, 2015)

As is typical on the best days, I barely thought to take a picture Sunday.  Didn't think of it until last run. Bumps for days...even though there's no days left.....


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> As is typical on the best days, I barely thought to take a picture Sunday.  Didn't think of it until last run. Bumps for days...even though there's no days left.....



Yup Paulies and Avalanche were in great shape!


----------



## sbarracl (Apr 22, 2015)

Same with me, only took pictures before the very last run, having too much fun otherwise. Puckit rocking the shorts look and JDMRoma at the top of Paulies.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 22, 2015)

No helmet on PuckIt?!   Boooo!   Safety at all times please!


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

sbarracl said:


> Same with me, only took pictures before the very last run, having too much fun otherwise. Puckit rocking the shorts look and JDMRoma at the top of Paulies.



Wait isn't that about 1/3 the way down Paulies?  And .... Puck it and JDRoma's picture posted uh oh!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> No helmet on PuckIt?!   Boooo!   Safety at all times please!


  It was the last three runs with out it.  Got to hot.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wait isn't that about 1/3 the way down Paulies?  And .... Puck it and JDRoma's picture posted uh oh!


  It was at the cat track and you lost me


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

sbarracl said:


> Same with me, only took pictures before the very last run, having too much fun otherwise. Puckit rocking the shorts look and JDMRoma *at the top of Paulies*.





Puck it said:


> It was at the cat track and you lost me



I know where it was but the top of Paulies is actually further up and never mind about the picture comment.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> I know where it was but the top of Paulies is actually further up and never mind about the picture comment.


 Got ya.  Are we wanted criminals?


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Got ya.  Are we wanted criminals?



Poachers!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Poachers!


  I was thinking that.  But poachers poaching should never be seen.  So they have to catch us first.


----------



## dlague (Apr 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking that.  But poachers poaching should never be seen.  So they have to catch us first.



Ok then you terrorize the trees!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok then you terrorize the trees!


  Now we are on the watch list.  Thanks


----------

